# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Покупка косметики

## Дмитрий Остапов

Подскажите где можно приобрести качественную и недорогую косметику оптом.

----------


## Аркадий

Я бы вам посоветовал нормальную и недорогую косметику покупать в проверенных интернет магазинах.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Я тоже очень долгое время искал где можно приобрести качественную косметику по доступной цене и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://rekish.by/ там и приобрел по доступной цене.

----------

